# Is YOUR pygmy bearded good to hold?



## jacevy (Dec 21, 2013)

I read myself around in circles with bearded dragons and pygmy dragons and blue tongues and shinglebacks. Finally I have decided to get a dragon over a skink. 

The purpose of this animal in my collection is to sit beside me when I'm working at night. It will be on a table or my lap.

I have read many threads comparing centrals to pygmies, but in none was there a comprehensive answer to whether a pygmy is chilled outside its enclosure. 

So I want to ask. 
Is YOUR PYGMY bearded dragon able to be easily handled or does it make a run for it whenever you let it go?


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 21, 2013)

get a paperweight if u want it to sit on your table next to you whilst you work.


----------



## jacevy (Dec 21, 2013)

lol. But a central bearded will?


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 21, 2013)

with constant handling they will be tolerant of holding. But generally they only sit still if they are basking or sleeping. Even the most chilled out beardy will start wandering around and exploring after a while.


----------



## jacevy (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh ok. What I meant is they are able to explore and roam around on my table but I don't want to have them shooting off and jumping off the table to get away from me. 

Basically I want it to explore but not be trying to escape.


----------



## porkosta (Dec 21, 2013)

With regular handling you will get them to a point with they will chill in one area for a while. In saying that, they won't stay still for extended periods of time.


----------



## jacevy (Dec 21, 2013)

porkosta said:


> With regular handling you will get them to a point with they will chill in one area for a while. In saying that, they won't stay still for extended periods of time.



Is "they" a pygmy or central?


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 21, 2013)

It sounds like you want a dog.


----------



## Carmsdragons (Dec 21, 2013)

I would say put your desk next to the enclosure. Then it's where your working but cannot escape. Otherwise I would go central. Not because it won't try and get away and explore, but it won't be able to squeeze into as many hiding places a pygmy can


----------



## jacevy (Dec 21, 2013)

Lol yeah it does sound like I want a dog. Which is why I decided to get a bearded dragon. I have read many times that a beardie is the dog of the dragon world.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 21, 2013)

Depends on your concentration levels too. Our beardies will sit with us on the lounge, but they do wander about a bit. If you are working on your laptop, will you be able to keep an eye on your companion?


----------



## porkosta (Dec 21, 2013)

jacevy said:


> Is "they" a pygmy or central?



I have Pygmies


----------



## jacevy (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay. So in terms of temperament when out of the enclosure they are the same. Just in general I have the wrong expectations of what either dragon will actually behave like.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 21, 2013)

Their behaviour is partly influenced by how much interaction they have with you.


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a central and he sits on my lap when I am doing paperwork of an evening, Beardies seem to shut down after dark, so he doesn't do much at all.

Another option is a shingleback, I have a pair of shinglebacks who are both very tolerant of handling.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 21, 2013)

Our original beardie used to sit on the lounge and watch wildlife doco's with me. Anything else he would be active,and roam around.


----------

